# benidorm



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi all,were thinking of driving down to benidorm.das anyone drove there,if you have i would like to know how much the toll road cost would be and how long it would take to drive (with min stops)
 thanks


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

It will probably cost £100 in tolls each way. But why use toll roads unless of course you are pushed for time.

You can play around with routes on this site here:

http://www.viamichelin.co.uk/viamichelin/gbr/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Its 1150 miles from Calais it will take you 3 days with 2 overnights at a reasonable pace. we have not been for2 years and i anticipate it will cost you 200 euros in tolls. it will take you no longer and cost you less than 30 euros to go non toll and fuel will be cheaper too. we are going boxind day with friends for 3 months hoping for some sun.


----------

